# 24 hours old - They have no idea how special they are.



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2021)

Now at just 24 hours old, these are potentially the most important freshwater turtles in Australia right now from a conservation point of view. 8 little 10c coin sized critically endangered captive bred Manning River turtles - Wollumbinia purvisi

*WARNING* - Viewer discretion is advised due to imminent "aaawwwww' factor. 


With the potential to outlive myself by decades, these guys give me that sense of achievement, purpose and fulfillment that nothing else ever has or will. 

_*"Dedication is conservation - misplaced money is worthless" Kev McKay. *_


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 31, 2021)

That is truly amazing bro! Congratulations! Keep up the great work, your a real one ❤

That video is so cute, it makes me want turtles lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 5, 2022)

6 days old today, (still sporting their egg teeth) enjoying some sun and a hearty feed of live mosquito larvae. 








View attachment 20220105_102343.mp4




Feeding time.


----------



## Python (Jan 5, 2022)

So cute and amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 5, 2022)

Turtley awesome Kev


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 6, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful Kev!
You have made this amazing species closer to being saved!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Jan 6, 2022)

Amazing work bro, thanks for sharing


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fantastic, nothing like watching babies you have produced getting their first feed. I feel the same pride when my baby dragons eat, nothing like your little guys who could be the last in existence sadly


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 12, 2022)

12 days old now and onto woodies.... No stopping them now!


----------



## Python (Jan 12, 2022)

They never cease to amaze me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 14, 2022)

14 days old and basking with mum and dad.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 14, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> 14 days old and basking with mum and dad.
> View attachment 332712
> View attachment 332713
> View attachment 332714
> View attachment 332715



Looking good Kev!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 16, 2022)

like all babies they have no idea but are so cute. I don't breed to make money but I love watching them grow and learn. And then I get to see the smiles on little kids faces when they meet their new friend. To me this is the best thing.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 16, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> like all babies they have no idea but are so cute. I don't breed to make money but I love watching them grow and learn. And then I get to see the smiles on little kids faces when they meet their new friend. To me this is the best thing.


Absolutely mate!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 17, 2022)

Haven't updated in a while... these 8 special little guys are 6 weeks old now and going bananas. 

Waiting for a feed...


smashing a feed of live woodies.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 3, 2022)

Wollumbinia purvisi - formerly Flaviemys purvisi


----------



## Friller2009 (Mar 3, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Wollumbinia purvisi - formerly Flaviemys purvisi
> View attachment 332985


Gonna change the username now Kev?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 3, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Gonna change the username now Kev?


Nah, they were Flavi's when I started with them, honestly, I prefer it. Turtle taxonomy changes every 3 months, gets tiring.


----------



## NicG (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi Kev,
What are you feeding them currently?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 5, 2022)

NicG said:


> Hi Kev,
> What are you feeding them currently?


Live woodies mate and live mosquito larvae. Like all Saw-shelled turtles, purvis are insectivorous feeding predominantly on terrestrial insects and terrestrial insect larvae like dragonfly nyphs etc. They also feed heavily on aquatic waterbugs. They can take tiny crustaceans like newly hatched yabbies and small shrimp like cherry shrimp also. They're very picky/fussy when it comes to getting them onto more commercially avail foods like frozen Brine shrimp, bloodworms etc but it can be done simply by withholding food for a few days and basically forcing them to accept a new item, hunger is a good motivator for baby turtles. I personally don't do it as I just give them insects as I have an abundance and no shortage and it's ultimately better for them nutritionally.


----------



## NicG (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks for your detailed reply, Kev.


----------

